# New RCN rain gear being made in Winnipeg



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2012)

> The Honourable Vic Toews, Canada’s Minister of Public Safety and Regional Minister for Manitoba, on behalf of the Honourable Julian Fantino, Associate Minister of National Defence, and the Honourable Rona Ambrose, Minister of Public Works and Government Services and Minister for the Status of Women, today announced a $16.9 million contract award to Peerless Garments, in Winnipeg, Manitoba, for the production of 33 000 sets of Naval Wind Raingear for the Royal Canadian Navy. This announcement supports our Canadian Forces with the equipment they need while creating 30 jobs in Winnipeg.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


CF news release, 23 Feb 12


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Feb 2012)

YES!  At long last we can say good bye to the #$^#@^%@@ canary suit.  Can't wait.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Feb 2012)

> Naval Improved Clothing and Equipment (NICE)



Oh that one never gets on. NICE going RCN.........

What's next, the Naval Uniform Tailoring System (NUTS) ?


----------



## Privateer (23 Feb 2012)

Sailors' Highly Improved Topwear


----------



## PJGary (23 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oh that one never gets on. NICE going RCN.........
> 
> What's next, the Naval Uniform Tailoring System (NUTS) ?



Almost as good as the Improved Combat Uniform ("I See You").


----------



## aesop081 (23 Feb 2012)

$16.9M for 33 000 sets = a little over $512 per set.



> This announcement supports our Canadian Forces with the equipment they need while creating 30 jobs in Winnipeg.



Yeah but for how long. I don't think it takes long to produce that quantity.


----------



## fraserdw (23 Feb 2012)

I got a GORTEX rainsuit from PEERLESS best kit I ever had!


----------



## FSTO (23 Feb 2012)

For 512 bucks each they better be able to keep us dry.


----------



## medicineman (23 Feb 2012)

FSTO said:
			
		

> For 512 bucks each they better be able to keep us dry.



They won't.


----------



## Sailorwest (24 Feb 2012)

so, my impression is that this is to replace the black plastic rain coat and I didn't think it was to replace the canary suit. Seems like a pretty pricey rain suit for walking about town.


----------



## lethalLemon (24 Feb 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> They won't.



You'll still have to duct tape the cuffs.


And the seams.




And the zippers


----------



## Jimmy_D (24 Feb 2012)

And that would be the reflective addition. ;D


----------



## FSTO (24 Feb 2012)

Why don't we wait for them to arrive and get put to use before we dump all over them?

Although previous experience would suggest that we have nothing to fear. ;D


----------

